# Thyroid and Trachea



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

For those of you that had nodules or goiter that involves your Trachea... did whatever sensations you had remain constant or come and go? I possibly have hashimotos. My labs suck but the pcp has yet to consent to ordering an ultrasound. I have this feeling that feels like swelling in my throat when I cough or talk loudly. It feels like an irritation of the Trachea area. It is exactly where you would put a tracheotomy. I thought that it was allergy related because it's lower than my thyroid and it comes and goes but after reading some on here it seems like the Trachea can be more involved than I thought. I have an appt with my pcp Friday to push for an ultrasound. Can you have this kind of nodule or goiter even if your TSH is normal?

TSH 1.65 Range .40-4.50
T4 Free. 1.1 Range 0.8-1.8
T3 Free. 2.6 Range 2.3-4.2

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 286 Range. < 9
Thyroglobulin Antibodies. 5 Range < or = 1


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T4 Free. 1.1 Range 0.8-1.8
> T3 Free. 2.6 Range 2.3-4.2
> 
> Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 286 Range. < 9
> Thyroglobulin Antibodies. 5 Range < or = 1


Thyroglobulin is a tumor marker - if I had these labs I would be screaming for an ultrasound.

TPO is inflammation and autoimmune - again, elevated w throat issues - screaming for an ultrasound.

FT-4 and FT-3 are both on the low and hypo side with normal TSH - Hmmm, something is going on -

Be firm and keep asking.


----------



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you. I plan to demand Friday.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine would come and go. I thought it was allergies because some days I would be clearing my throat a ton, but then other days I would feel fine.


----------



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

That scares me. I have a strong family history. My half sister had thyroid cancer at 36. I am 37. I don't know much about the situation because we don't have much contact. On the other side my Mother has a partial thyroid and so does her mother. Her father had graves. Her mothers brother had a nodule of some sort. 
On the days that it's bad I have taken to drinking wine to relieve the discomfort. I'm gonna make an big stink about how bad it is at the dr.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> On the days that it's bad I have taken to drinking wine to relieve the discomfort.


A Girls gotta do what a girl's gotta do.

Be firm - keep telling them your family history and most importantly tell them you feel like you are choking - the choking should get them to move.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My symptoms felt more like something was stuck in my throat. I would cough and clear my throat to try and help, but it never did. I also had random hoarseness and choking issues (sometimes food or drink wouldn't seem to go down right).


----------



## jacksmith (Apr 19, 2017)

The cancer directly involved the cervical esophagus and tracheal membrane, which was not resectable. Therefore, the patient was referred to our hospital for radical resection and reconstruction. Histological findings of resected tumor specimens revealed well-differentiated papillary carcinoma of the thyroid.

Some thyroid tumor signs and symptoms incorporate a raspy voice, neck torment, and developed lymph hubs. Despite the fact that as much as 75% of the Cold knob in thyroidpopulation will have thyroid knobs, most by far are considerate. Youngsters more often than not don't have thyroid knobs, however as individuals age, will probably build up a knob. When we are 80, 90% of us will have no less than one knob.

Less than 1% of every single thyroid knob are dangerous (carcinogenic). A knob that is icy on output (appeared in photograph above and delineated in red and yellow) will probably be threatening. In any case, the lion's share of these are considerate too. You can read more data about thyroid knobs and their capability to be harmful in our articles beneath.


----------

